# Which of my plants are toxic to my future budgies?



## budgie_enthusiast (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey,
I'm going to buy a pair of budgies soon, and I was trying to search, which of my plants could be toxic to budgies.
I have quite a lot of plants, and I couldn't find any information about some of their toxicity to budgies. Can someone tell which of the following plants are the toxic ones? Thank you so much :')

Here's the list:

actinidia deliciosa
alocasia sanderiana
aloe haworthia
aloe vera
asparagus setaceus
asplenium scolopendrium
begonia maculata
cephalocereus senilis
cereus spegazzinii
chamaedorea elegans
citrus
citrus X sinensis
coffea
cordyline fruticosa
crassula ovata 'gollum'
crassula ovata 'minova magic'
cycas revoluta
dieffenbachia seguine
dracaena fragrans
dracaena sanderiana
dypsis lutescens
echinocactus grusonii
echinocereus coccineus
echinocereus subinermis
eriobotrya japonica
euphorbia leuconeura
euphorbia trigona
ficus benjamina
ficus microcarpa
goeppertia makoyana
haworthia limifolia
hederia helix
hevea brasiliensis
hosta undulata
hoya carnosa
litchi chinensin
mammillaria compressa
mangifera indica
opuntia microdasys
oxalis latifolia
pachysandra terminalis
peperomia obtusifolia
peperomia rotundifolia
persea americana
philodendron hederaceum
philodendron hederaceum
phlebodium aureum
rhaphidophora tetrasperma
sansevieria suffruticosa
sansevieria trifasciata
schlumbergera bridgesii
schlumbergera truncata
senecio stapeliiformis
spathiphyllum cochlearispathum
tradescantia fluminensis


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums! 

You.. have a LOT of plants 🤣 I'll tell you now that I don't think anybody on the forums has the expertise to tell you plant by plant which are unsafe vs. safe for budgies. I think the only people with that capability would have to be both avian specialists and horticulturalists at the same time 😆

However, there's an easier way to help you out; the general rule with plants is that if you aren't sure if it's safe or can't find anything on it, assume it is not safe for budgies. 

Here are a few lists that can tell you if any of your plants are safe: 









Source: Plants That are Safe for Birds

Source: Ultimate list of 1,400+ bird-safe and toxic plants – Free Range Parrots

The second list has over 1400 species so at least a few of your houseplants should be on there. 

In the meantime I can tell you for sure that aloe and aloe vera are safe, in additional to begonias, while philodendron is toxic. I know that barely makes a dent but I'm sure you'll be able to find more info among these lists! 

Meanwhile, it's great to have you on the forums and you've come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies" to become familiar with the forums, and if you have any questions after doing so, feel free to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

It's great you're doing research before getting budgies. Always a good sign  

Hope to see you around!

Cheers! 👋


----------



## budgie_enthusiast (Jan 2, 2022)

StarlingWings said:


> Hello and welcome to the forums!
> 
> You.. have a LOT of plants 🤣 I'll tell you now that I don't think anybody on the forums has the expertise to tell you plant by plant which are unsafe vs. safe for budgies. I think the only people with that capability would have to be both avian specialists and horticulturalists at the same time 😆
> 
> ...


 Hellow and thank you very much for your sweet and informative answer!

I think I should get the most info that i possibly can from those links, thanks

I feel lucky that i stumbled upon this forum, I sure will read more budgie info from here, seems like a verh warm and useful forum


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

We're happy to have you 💜


----------



## vrabec (Oct 8, 2021)

If you find conflicting info, better safe than sorry. e.g. hoya, aka wax plant. I've read it is both safe and toxic. Shame, mine has this unique ginger-brownie aroma when it blooms!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

vrabec said:


> If you find conflicting info, better safe than sorry. e.g. hoya, aka wax plant. I've read it is both safe and toxic. Shame, mine has this unique ginger-brownie aroma when it blooms!


Well, you can still enjoy it in a room the birds aren't able to access, right?


----------



## budgie_enthusiast (Jan 2, 2022)

vrabec said:


> If you find conflicting info, better safe than sorry. e.g. hoya, aka wax plant. I've read it is both safe and toxic. Shame, mine has this unique ginger-brownie aroma when it blooms!


 Okay i will keep in mind!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi, Welcome to Talk Budgies!

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------

